# All got real today!



## Stitch147 (Apr 30, 2018)

My pack for this year's London Moonwalk has arrived. Which will be on the night of 12/13 May.
Last year I dropped out at the 18 mile distance. This year I am determined to complete the 26.2 mile distance. 
My start is in the purple group which I'm hoping will bring me luck as it's my favourite colour.
Watch this space!


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Northerner (Apr 30, 2018)

Ooh! Not long to go then Stitch!  I hope the weather is good and you make it to the end, I have every confidence you will


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm determined to get there this year.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 30, 2018)

Good luck.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 30, 2018)

Go stitch!


----------



## Sprogladite (Apr 30, 2018)

Good luck!


----------



## Flower (Apr 30, 2018)

Good luck Stitch, what a great hat! you'll go the distance in that for sure


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 30, 2018)

Good luck Stitch.  I'm sure you'll be fine and all for a great cause.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 30, 2018)

Good luck keep positive about finishing. Do you have a fundraising page?


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 30, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> Good luck keep positive about finishing. Do you have a fundraising page?


No I didn't do one this year, as I do several events a year I don't like to keep asking people so I sold Moonwalk pin badges this year.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 6, 2018)

Hopefully this time next week I'll be resting my feet after getting to the finish line. This week I'm looking at the route map and getting nervous!


----------



## Stitch147 (May 9, 2018)

London will be a sea of pink on Saturday night! It started with the London Eye going pink for the event and loads more London landmarks are joining in on the night too. I wont have my camera with as its too much to carry but I will try and snap as many as I can on my phone as I go round.
https://walkthewalk.org/blog/posts/the-moonwalk-london-light-up-pink/


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 9, 2018)

Hope you make it all the way round this year.


----------



## Amigo (May 9, 2018)

Good for you Stitch. Really hope you make it to the end!


----------



## mikeyB (May 10, 2018)

Best of luck Stitch. I hope you can go the distance this time.

Love the hat, by the way


----------



## eggyg (May 10, 2018)

Good luck. You will get to the end this year I am sure. Looking forward to seeing some pics.


----------



## Zillah (May 10, 2018)

Good luck Stitch --- used this emoji because it is pink to match your hat


----------



## grovesy (May 12, 2018)

Hope it goes well tonight.


----------



## SB2015 (May 12, 2018)

I look forward to hearing how you get on tonight.
Enjoy yourself and take your time.


----------

